# Seaside Park Surf Tournament



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be holding its Fifth Annual ASAC Surf Fishing tournament on Saturday, October 28th, in Seaside Park, NJ. This annual event has seen some major growth over the years. For 2006, the prizes have been upgraded to reflect this growth. This year there will be over $1000.00 in cash prizes and $2000.00 in raffle prizes. The event is designed for teams and individuals with 4x4 access with paid registration. Children with adults are also welcome. To learn more about the tournament or to print out an application go to www.HRFA.us and select the Surf tournament link in the middle of the page or call 877- HRFA ORG (473-2674) and leave a message and someone will get back to you. You can also sign up online at www.HRFA.us 

Some of the raffle prizes:
•	Marine Fab 94 qt cooler rod rack with rigging tubes and bungee holders.
•	36 inch wall mount fiberglass striped bass from Eagle Enterprises.
•	Grumpy’s Bait and Tackle All Star Elite 12’ 3” custom long distance spinning rod with Stradic 6000 spinning reel.
•	Dock Outfitters Bait & Tackle All Star Breakaway 12’ 3” long distance cast surf rod.
•	$300.00 worth of gift certificates to Betty and Nicks Bait and Tackle.


----------

